# Spoiled or Uncomplicated?



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It's such a fine line between knowing whether my boy is spoiled, or he's just uncomplicated :lol: 
I have been blessed with the absolute epitome of an uncomplicated hedgie, and I love him all the more for it! Litter training, bonding and traveling have been a breeze, but feeding is definitely where the spoiling comes in.

Shinjy is the most non picky eater ever. He eats everything I give him, or he will try it at least once. He's eaten seafood(shrimp, crab, lobster, fish...All steamed), chicken, turkey, cherries, pumpkin, apples, pears, cantaloupe, strawberries, raspberries, eggs, cottage cheese, yogurt. mealies and wet cat food are a given. 
He tries everything I give him...As long as I hand feed him...With his spoon :lol: Although, with anything he sniffs and ignores, I get my mealie tweezers and stab it to hand feed him and he'll gobble it right up. ^_^ Yes, he recognizes the tweezers and thinks there's mealies there, so I'll sneak in a mealie between fruit feedings :mrgreen: I found that it's been the best way to get him to try new foods. He knows what tweezers mean, and because of it, he'll eat whatever is on the tweezers, whether it's a mealie or not!
So does this make him spoiled because he gets his treats hand fed, or purely uncomplicated because I can give him anything and he'll eat it? :roll:

I have even brought him to a friend's house and he would sit in my lap, begging for food! With his nose out and wiggling, as he waits for me to give him pieces of steamed crab :lol: Every time I look down at him, he's looking back at me giving me his most brilliant toothy smile and his nose wiggling in the air. ^_^ I wish I took some pictures of that lol

However, here's a few pictures anyways, and yes, he is shiny lol He just had his foot bath and flax rinse ^_^









Peekaboo!









I love his nose ^_^


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Can I be your hedgie in my next life? I WANT CRAB!! And the shrimp and lobster, and I have to ask how you thought to offer that? Its not like a hedgie in the wild slapped on scuba gear and got some himself.....  Lucky duck.

I offered raspberries, I was snubbed. The turtle greedily ate it instead. Whatever. I offered cooked chicken as well and was snubbed. It was even dinner time! Whatever. Eat yer cat food, see if I care. *grin*


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Haha, well I figure that seafood is also "meat" and protein. Plus, many cat kibble come in seafood flavours, so I figured it was safe to try. And boy did he love them. He didn't even hesitate when I fed him the seafood, just chomped it right up. So it's a rare treat for him, and whenever we have seafood at home, my mom always sets off a small chunk for him, or if it was fresh and steamed, then I'll just put aside a chunk while eating. 

It's funny to watch the lip smacking action going on and the big toothy grin as he sniffs for more :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is too cute! What a good boy. Isn't it just wonderful when they appreciate and enjoy the food you give them?


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

I say uncomplicated for sure. 

Mine are so picky! They won't eat very many things at all :roll: 

And you know that he's getting a good variety of nutrition... The mental picture is too cute as well... Hedgie + spoonfed =


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a wonderful story and an adorable boy!!!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks!

I am so thankful that he's been such a good boy. It definitely makes taking care of him much easier. It makes it so much easier to give him treats when I have him out for bonding time too. I seriously think that he thinks the words "food vendor" is stamped on my forehead though :lol:


----------

